# Calvin & Hobbes



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

Best comic ever.

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/T...6/raccoon.html


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2008)

It was right up there with Peanuts for me. Nobody comes between me and my Snoopy.


----------



## Chikky (Nov 3, 2008)

Indeed. One of the best comics, ever. Hands down.


----------



## Willa (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah I love them
Even translated in french it's very funny
I started buying the books 4-5 years ago, it's the only black & white comics I read


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

I may get the collection for my kids to read.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 3, 2008)

I miss that strip so much.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Just thinking about this strip gives me warm fuzzies.  Hobbes!  *sigh*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 3, 2008)

Aw :')

My mom loves Calvin and Hobbes. She had a huge book of the strip when I was little. I've read that thing about 500 times. Never gets old.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it's one of the most insightful comics ever written.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2008)

That is really touching.  I never realized that Hobbes was actually a stuffed animal.  Now I like it even more.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 4, 2008)

Calvin and Hobbes....

Best comic ever. I used to spend hours everyday reading my brothers huge thick comic book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those were the days.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Shimmer.  I was having a super horrible day and that just made it a little bit better.


----------



## ratmist (Nov 4, 2008)

The first things I learned to read on my own were Peanuts anthologies.

I can't wait for my son to do the same with my husband's Calvin & Hobbes books.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Calvin & Hobbes.
Though I have to say my favorite ones where when they built those dramatic snowmen scenes, heh heh.

http://www.ianai.net/jokes/CalvinAndHobbs.Snowmen/


----------



## Zeastlake (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Calvin & Hobbes as well... I read the books all the time and it never gets old... so sweet and warm

Patterson is a genius


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Shimmer.

Calvin & Hobbes is one of my favourites! I love Peanuts and Garfield too


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahhh memories...


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazinggggg. This is all I would read when I was younger. I used to get em from scholastic LOL


----------

